# BUYING SPEAKERS.. Help needed



## uni.kaushik (Aug 16, 2009)

hi all 

I want to buy a 2.1 computer speakers.. 
My Budget is upto Rs.3000
I would be using it for Music/Gaming and Movies.
..
please recommend good speakers with any other helpful info 


thanks..


----------



## uni.kaushik (Aug 16, 2009)

i  had Philips MMS 430 , it was a very good speaker system.
learnt abt others. -  Altec Lancing- ATP3, Logitech X230

Please recommend the best speakers under Rs3000.

mostly its music i hear,, trance, techno, classic, country


----------



## desiibond (Aug 16, 2009)

Check Altec Lansing VS4121. avaialble for some 2.5k and it can match MMS430.

Me too had MMS430 and yes, it was terrific speaker system.


----------



## gurujee (Aug 16, 2009)

+1 Altec Lansing VS4121


----------



## rajiv.bandi (Dec 30, 2009)

Please recommend good basic speakers (2.0 - no woofer needed) at a low cost (around 1000).


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 8, 2010)

+1 for Altec Lansing 
or Logitech


----------

